# ha llovido mucho desde que....



## captaincandy

Kann jemand mir sagen, wie man das auf deutsch (als Redewendung!) sagen würde?


----------



## Aurin

Es hat viel geregnet, seit....

Das ist die Übersetzung, aber keine Redewendung. Welche Redewendung meinst du?

Es gibt eine Redewendung: Da fließt noch viel Wasser den Rhein runter.
Damit will man ausdrücken, dass etwas noch lange dauert.


----------



## captaincandy

Es ist eine Redewendung, die bedeutet - Alles ist jetzt anders, oder: es ist vieles anders - oder: alles hat sich anders entwickelt.
Ha llovido mucho desde que él era un niño. oder desde que te fuiste, etc.
Ich hab's oft gehört!


----------



## Aurin

Seitdem ist viel Wasser den Rhein runtergeflossen. 
Das wäre dann das Äquivalent, um über Vergangenes zu sprechen.


----------



## Aurin

Ja, ich glaube, dann kannst du diese Wendung benutzen.
Warten wir mal auf andere Meinungen.


----------



## heidita

Ich würde einfach sagen: Es ist schon ewig her, daß ...


----------



## muycuriosa

Ich würde mich eher für 'da ist schon viel Wasser den Rhein heruntergeflossen' entscheiden, da dieses besser den Gedanken des Sich-Veränderns, des stattgefundenen Wandels ausdrückt.

PONS gibt folgenden Satz: 'Ya ha llovido mucho desde aquella' =
'Seitdem ist schon viel Wasser den Rhein hinabgeflossen'.

Der deutsche Satz passt für mich; allerdings kann ich 'desde aquella' nicht einordnen ...

Vielleicht hilft mir da jemand auf die Sprünge?


----------



## Aurin

muycuriosa said:


> Ich würde mich eher für 'da ist schon viel Wasser den Rhein heruntergeflossen' entscheiden, da dieses besser den Gedanken des Sich-Veränderns, des stattgefundenen Wandels ausdrückt.
> 
> PONS gibt folgenden Satz: 'Ya ha llovido mucho desde aquella' =
> 'Seitdem ist schon viel Wasser den Rhein hinabgeflossen'.
> 
> Der deutsche Satz passt für mich; allerdings kann ich 'desde aquella' nicht einordnen ...
> 
> Vielleicht hilft mir da jemand auf die Sprünge?


 
Wahrscheinlich fehlt da noch ein Wort. 
desde aquella vez=seitdem (wörtlich:seit jenem Mal)
Oder es müsste heißen: desde aquello


----------

